# is this the right way to shoot w/BT



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

when i shoot i draw the bow back mainly with my pointer finger.
then i anchor right by the corner of the jaw bone.
then when i am ready to start the activation sequence i start to releax mainly the index and the middle finger(all of the time i try to keep pulling back back muscles).
is this the proper way to do this?
another thing.
when i shoot i am getting a little hit in jaw bone, not real hard but hard enough.
i am thinking that this is due to the head of the release swinging on the shot and hitting me....has anybody had this problem before?
tys...
G


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

As far as the slap on the jaw.....never had that happen, except from my wife:wink:


If your shot is a 
1. surpise
2. repeatable
3. comfortable

then your doing it right.

I shoot a Zenith 3 finger large. I have fellow archers tell me that they can see no hand movement on me. I have shot and shot and shot to the point I know exactly how to position my hand that once I get to anchor I start back tension and bang - its gone.

Draw length is critical!!! Play with your draw lenght in small increments. Beleive it or not it make big difference.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=1056811932


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

ok tys a lot guys!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

if you are relaxing your index finger you are shooting a reverse trigger! 

If you are rotating/pulling your pinky finger or ring finger you are also shooting it like a trigger.

Shooting this style of release either way will allow you to cheat the release and you might go back to punching.


get the release to the click and just aim while maintaining back tension. If it dosent go off let down and start over. Dont worry about what your hand is doing! don't try and think or feel what it is doing. JUST AIM!!!


----------

